# Greeting at the start of worship



## MarieP (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm wondering what the usual opening greeting is at your churches. I'm not preeminently asking about the Scriptural call to worship but how you greet the people in the assembly. Do you greet the members of your church? Do you greet visitors and non-believers?

In my church, in the AM service, it's usually something like, "We greet you warmly in the name of Jesus Christ. If you are visiting with us, it's our desire that you would be encouraged and edified in God's house as we seek to glorify Him. If you are not a believer in the Lord Jesus, it's our desire that, by the end of the service, you would see the beauty of Christ and believe upon Him for salvation."


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2013)

I visited a Free Church yesterday. I kind of liked how the minister just went up and invited us to open our Psalters and we started to sing. 

At the Chattanooga OPC, we generally have a welcome. There are some quick announcements on occasion and then the welcome is something like "We would like to welcome you to Cornerstone Presbyterian Church. We are here to worship our triune God through the merits of our Lord Jesus Christ. Please stand as God calls us to worship from ..."


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 23, 2013)

Before the Call to Worship, my pastor gives a welcome to everyone, a special welcome to our visitors, and an invitation to stay for lunch and fellowship after the morning service. Unless they arrived at the last possible second, the pastor and other members have already greeted them personally. Someone will, of course, provide them with psalters, worship order sheets, and Bibles if needed. When we have visitors from other Reformed churches, the pastor will meet with them briefly before the service concerning admission to the Table, assuming they have not had a chance to contact our Session in advance concerning this. The pastor also reminds us that this is the Lord's sabbath day and that our thoughts and conversation should reflect His ownership of the whole day. He also reminds us that if we have been laying aside tithes and offerings throughout the week, there is a box in the back if we desire to give (We do not have a collection during the service).


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 23, 2013)

*giggles* This reminds me of how a dear former pastor always used to greet the visitors in our midst in a quite small congregation that almost never had any visitors. I had to train myself to stop looking around expectantly when they were welcomed amongst us.

At another small church, we managed to make a grand entrance onto the stage behind the pulpit (we entered a totally unmarked building by the wrong door, and we were late). Everyone was stunned. The piano player smiled back at me warmly. There was some confusion as we seated ourselves, but a welcome for the visitors in their midst was printed in the bulletin -- probably every week: I appropriated it unto myself.

The dear humanity.


----------



## Berean (Dec 23, 2013)

> I use cologne, and bathe at least once a month.



And that keeps them coming back, right?


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 23, 2013)

Everyone is welcomed at the door of our kirk by a handshake and greeting.

The minister will usually welcome visitors and make intimations before the call to worship/opening prayer.

After the service the minister greets people at the door of the main hall.

There is almost always a cup of tea/coffee in the wee hall after the service where people can exchange greetings.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 23, 2013)

> I use cologne, and bathe at least once a month. My greeting practice seems to be doing okay.



I haven't heard that old refrain in a while!


----------



## Unoriginalname (Dec 24, 2013)

We generally have sort of welcome, which sort of morphs into the call to worship. As far as a more formal time of welcome, we usually have coffee set up after the service so that people can talk to the minister or others in the congregation.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Dec 24, 2013)

I will usually salute the congregation in the name of Christ,* give a minimal number of announcements, and then proceed to the call to worship.

*Grace to you and peace from God our Father, and the Lord Jesus Christ. 
Rom. 1:7; II Cor. 1:2; Gal. 1:3; Eph. 1:2; Phil. 1:2; Col. 1:2; Phlm. 1:3; cf. I Pet. 1:2; Rev. 1:4


----------



## Rangerus (Dec 24, 2013)

sing a "howdy doody" song


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Dec 25, 2013)

Rangerus said:


> sing a "howdy doody" song



I've used this tactic as well! Usually when I feel the congregation is taking worship too seriously.


----------

